# 8 month old black walnut milling?



## Dykstrajl (May 4, 2014)

I am thinking of milling a log that was dropped 8 months ago and sitting on the ground. It's black walnut and decent size, but I'm wondering if it's been down too long. It's 30' long and 28"-22" in diameter. Any thoughts on the quality of slabs/lumber I can get out of it? I tried to find some answers in this forum, but was unsuccessful. Btw I am in Michigan so it was snow covered all winter. Not much sun here either.


----------



## jstare (May 4, 2014)

I would definitely mill that tree, unless you see some major signs of rotting. You won't know until you cut into it to see what kind of lumber you will get. From pictures you can't really tell anything about a tree, but the likelihood from only sitting that long and through a cold winter it's still going to be fine inside. Bugs and bacteria tend not do very well breaking things down in the freezing cole of winter so that shouldn't be a problem. Up here where I am I could only dream of finding a downed black walnut tree to cut up, that species is few and far between around here.


----------



## Pfin (May 4, 2014)

You have to mill it to know. I generally mill in eastern Minnesota... so similar winters. If I find a downed tree I want without obvious signs of rot I mill it, time down is not much of a worry. A walnut like that is a good find. Mill it and post some pics!


----------



## UpOnTheHill (May 4, 2014)

Around me they last a long time laying on the ground. I'm still cutting up one for firewood that was dropped and cut into short log lengths 3 or so years ago on my property by the previous owner. The outside is a little punky but 2 inches in, it is solid


----------



## Sawyer Rob (May 4, 2014)

I'm betting it will be just fine, I'd mill it in a heart beat!

SR


----------



## Dykstrajl (May 4, 2014)

Thanks for the help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Dave Boyt (May 5, 2014)

I believe the proper response to a question like that is "no-- send it to me for proper disposal".

Seriously, I've milled walnut that has been down for 8 years. The sapwood was all rotted off, but the heartwood was perfectly sound. It looks like a superb log. How do you plan to mill it? You do want to sticker it for drying as soon as possible.


----------



## Brendon Phillips (May 9, 2014)

This black walnut log was standing dead for 2 years then sat in my back yard on the wet ground for 6 months. Dead and ugly on the outside. Bark peeling, rotten just nasty. The inside is perfect. Cut that thing man!! And post some pictures too.


----------



## jagchaser (May 17, 2014)

I have been letting my walnut logs sit in a stack all winter. That's after they lay out in the woods for 2 years. When I get them out in the sun the bark starts to dry enough to fall off. If I can mill without any bark on there the chain seems to last LOTS longer. All of them have been fine inside. They all have borers in the sapwood, but the heartwood is still perfect.


----------



## Brendon Phillips (May 23, 2014)

How'd the walnut logs turn out?


----------



## ncpete (Oct 5, 2014)

Like Brendonn said, how did the milling turn out?


----------



## Dykstrajl (Oct 5, 2014)

Milling went great. Trying to post pics


----------

